# Any info on this battery??



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Howdy,

I recently got this set of batteries for free. I have all sorts of RE projects and knew these would be great. I can tell (of course) that they are NiMH, but have searched all over the net trying to find specs on them.
Does anyone have any info on these?

Thanks!!
SC

Hmmm, tried to add photos from my computer, but not having any luck. They are edison batteries ED-340


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Space Cowboy said:


> .... I can tell (of course) that they are NiMH,....


Sure about that?

They look more like NiFe (Nickel Iron) to me. but I have been known to be wrong.

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_types.htm

Edison Battery quit making batteries about 1972 and I think they never made NiMH


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

I used a helicopter battery that had cells similar to the picture. It was a wet cell Ni-Cad, and had a lot more cells (24v). What's the voltage/cell?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

They look to me like lead calcium.

check the electrolyte


I dought they are NiMH


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

from the literature I would have thought iron also but it has this tag on it










whoops, NiCd,not NiMh


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

idahodave said:


> I used a helicopter battery that had cells similar to the picture. It was a wet cell Ni-Cad, and had a lot more cells (24v). What's the voltage/cell?


not sure. thought maybe 6v. that's the closest so far. afraid to use my dmm. I've lost more than one, measuring batteries before....


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Ni-Cad would be 1.2v/cell or 3.6v on the three cell side and 2.4v on the 2 cell side. Use your DVM on DC VOLTS.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Those look like Minuteman Missile backup batteries. Were they bought at DRMO? Many were pulled when they blew up my years of work.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

got them for free at a salvage yard. Please correct me if I am wrong, but I should be able to replace the electrolyte and barring any mechanical defects, they should be fine..????

BTW, thanks for all the input!

SC
PS They could be minuteman batteries, I got them in Wyoming....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Dig into the archives at www.homepower.com

The owner/editor Richard P. dabbled into Nicads many years ago. You will find all the info you need. . . . . .
Changing the electrolyte..BE VERY CAREFULL . . . 
The 'proper' voltages to keep them going etc.

After a lot of flustration he gave up on nicads . . and got rid of them.
I'm recalling one problem he had was that to get them charged enough the voltage needed to go -above- the shutdown voltage limit of his inverter . . .. . .so in the middle of the day the inverter would shut down . . .flustrating. 
(Karren & Richard have been off grid for years) . . I remember a pix of his battery room with all those (50 ? or so) cells wired together . . .a wiring headache . . .
So what he thought was going to be his *Best* battery bank he finally gave up on because of "too many problems". 

Sorry for the bit of trivia . . . . .

But what the heck if the price is right go for it.........


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Also recalling the battery manos gave up on making nicads here in the USA because of way to many problems with the likes of the EPA.
Again too many gobermint restrictions killed the business.

The used electrolyte is considered >Hazardous Waste<
So put on your white coveralls when working with them . . lol

So then the only place to get them from was/is Hungry or China.
Many folks got stuck/burned with bad units from those manos.


So . . .If you have some American made batterys . . . .WOW......

Do your research on how to handle them and have fun............


----------

